# ZNC and GMAKE



## Maleificus (Mar 5, 2012)

Well I tried to *gmake* irc/znc and I get this error:


```
Building znc.o...
virtual memory exhausted: Cannot allocate memory
gmake: *** [znc.o] Error 1
```

Now, I used the limit command and get this info:


```
cputime      unlimited
filesize     unlimited
datasize     33554432 kbytes
stacksize    524288 kbytes
coredumpsize unlimited
memoryuse    unlimited
vmemoryuse   unlimited
descriptors  58982
memorylocked unlimited
maxproc      5547
sbsize       unlimited
swapsize     unlimited
```

Seems like I should have no problem with virtual memory. Now one thing that might have some bearing on this is the fact that I am trying to do this from the root account. Now, before you guys start reprimanding me for doing this on a root account please see this thread. So what do I do?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 5, 2012)

Why gmake(1)? 

Handbook: 5.5.2 Installing Ports


----------



## kpa (Mar 5, 2012)

All the first level Makefiles in /usr/ports/*/* are meant to be used with the standard BSD make(1). A port may actually use gmake() for building but it should left to the build system to decide if gmake() is needed.


----------



## Maleificus (Mar 5, 2012)

Well, I did not use ports to try to install it. I used [CMD="wget"]wget[/CMD] to get the tarball and did it that way. After I did [CMD="./configure"]./configure[/CMD] it told me to type [CMD="gmake"]gmake[/CMD] so I did.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 5, 2012)

Maleificus said:
			
		

> Well, I did not use ports to try to install it.



Chapter 5 Installing Applications: Packages and Ports


----------



## Maleificus (Mar 5, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Chapter 5 Installing Applications: Packages and Ports



Adding it through ports gives me a similar error. 


```
/usr/bin/as: out of memory allocating 4072 bytes after a total of 0 bytes
```


----------



## SirDice (Mar 5, 2012)

Port builds, installs and packages just fine.


----------



## Maleificus (Mar 6, 2012)

I just posted a quote to you from the output of trying to install using ports, so odviously it does not "build, install and package" THIS "just fine" on my system. :|


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 6, 2012)

If you've built and installed other software outside of ports, that may interfere with the proper function of ports.  gmake being called "make" and interfering with the real make(1), for instance.  Which is another nice thing about ports, they can be easily deinstalled without leaving various flotsam remaining.


----------



## Maleificus (Mar 6, 2012)

So how would I fix this issue without un-installing the programs that I installed because they were not in ports?


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 6, 2012)

Removing those programs and reinstalling them from ports is the way to fix it.


----------



## Maleificus (Mar 6, 2012)

Nevermind. My provider FINALLY replied to my ticket and I was told that I need to upgrade my VPS. Thanks guys.


----------

